# Gaming I7 SKYLAKE vs BROADWELL-E 6700k vs 6800K



## zanatos (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

i am in a conundrum. WHich Platform should be choice?

It seems both have no differences in games... BUT... i am torn.

SKylake seems very good,fast and efficient.

Broadwell-e seems new but i am not persuaded yet.. t


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jun 10, 2016)

What do you plan on using the system beside gaming?

If you plan on using it just for gaming then the 6700k, or maybe even i5 6600k. The difference in price isn’t worth it, and you can use the savings on a better GPU.

On the other hand, if you also plan on rendering, video editing, streaming,… then the 6800k makes much more sense.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2016)

skylake


----------



## zanatos (Jun 10, 2016)

Just gam8ng, pure gaming with sli setup....


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> skylake


This ^^^


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 11, 2016)

zanatos said:


> Just gam8ng, pure gaming with sli setup....


Skylake...

But why sli? Running 4K?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Skylake...
> 
> But why sli? Running 4K?


because he doesn't know any better


----------



## zanatos (Jun 11, 2016)

SLI because i run at 4k  gtx 980 sli!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 11, 2016)

Cost wise, they are the same if you're planning on buying a higher end motherboard. Price differences only appear when you're planning on gettinmg a budget motherboard. Because there aren't really any for X99. But for high end, you can expect roughly the same prices and you're getting more PCIe lanes and more cores. In that regard, it might be smart to also check older 5820K which is cheaper but not any worse. Even heat wise, these are very cool for 22nm.


----------

